# Switch Panel Trouble



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

I have a 4 switch panel mounted inside the center box of my classic. The boat had been under tarp for a couple of months and we had had some rain off and on. The rain had gotten into the center box and the two bottom swtches, one to my bilge and one to my GPS are not working. The top two which control my running lights are OK. Do I need to replace the whole panel or is there something I can do to fix the bottom switches? There is one fuse that I replaced and it didn't fix the problem. 

Thanks


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Using a volt-ohm meter, check continuity component of circuit
to component of circuit until the problem is found. Replace section
of circuit that has failed. Moisture causes corrosion, corrosion causes resistance
when resistance gets too high the circuit fails. Find it, replace it, prevent it in the future.
May be a bad wire, loose connection, corroded contact, shorted switch.

Depending on the panel, switches may be replaceable.


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> I have a 4 switch panel mounted inside the center box of my classic. The boat had been under tarp for a couple of months and we had had some rain off and on. The rain had gotten into the center box and the two bottom swtches, one to my bilge and one to my GPS are not working. The top two which control my running lights are OK. Do I need to replace the whole panel or is there something I can do to fix the bottom switches? There is one fuse that I replaced and it didn't fix the problem.
> 
> Thanks



first:
check to see if power is available at the switces - flip te switch on - power on the other side ? no power ? switch is bad - switch is bad,replace the switch

use a test light,voltmeter will tell you voltage is available - but,using a test light,i makes the circuit "light the light"

resistance tests can only be performed in a dead circuit - meaning,no power applied...


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

If your located in south florida I could help you


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

shoot some CRC electronic lubricant might fix it


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.


----------

